# Book cover



## LeeC (Mar 30, 2015)

This post has been superseded by: New Book Covers?

I've worked my way through dozens of simple to elaborate layouts trying to create a cover I liked. So far I've settled on just a photo of the reservation area (one setting in the book) with a not overly conspicuous title. So my point in posting this is to ask your opinion of the book cover.


Note: The source photo has been enhanced and there are no issues in using the photo as per:
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Grand_Tetons11.jpg


[click the image to enlarge]





- - - - - - - - - - - - - update - - - - - - - - - - - -

I noticed in checking my post that I misspelled Eden. It will be corrected in the master.


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you planning to self publish?


----------



## LeeC (Mar 30, 2015)

Not till after I've beat the pavement a good long while looking for a hard cover publisher. Even then, if need be, I may take the route of an iBook.


----------



## Deafmute (Mar 30, 2015)

If you do get a publisher don't they usually choose the cover art?


----------



## Boofy (Mar 30, 2015)

Well the picture is absolutely stunning, it really is. I'd say the font/positioning/colour feels a little off though. It seems a little dated, almost, but that is probably just my personal taste hehe. I like it, overall. It's clever, disguising the title a little so as not to obstruct that beautiful view.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks DM. I suppose so, but I can always offer mine up for consideration.


Thanks Boofy. Yeah I'm dated and a bit understated. Some think my book is as boring as an updated version of Earl Hamner's book Spencer's Mountain (you might better know as the TV series The Waltons), and others seeing what I'm obliquely saying think it's very good. Different strokes and all that  

Only time will tell. I've had fun.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 30, 2015)

I agree about the font. I don't think it does the picture justice. That picture has so much depth to it and that Mountain has it's own level of majesty, the font almost takes away from the grandeur of it. Love how vibrant it looks too. It's a fantastic choice ^_^


----------



## LeeC (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks hammy. I tried different fonts, sizes, and positions, and didn't come up with anything I thought worked better with the image. If you look at the original image it seems a little flat, but I enhanced it some with Gimp. 

I'm sure I've got a good while to think about it. The scenery to me is a bit nostalgic ;-)


----------



## escorial (Mar 30, 2015)

i would prefer an artist impression rather than a photo myself....


----------



## aj47 (Mar 31, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Thanks DM. I suppose so, but I can always offer mine up for consideration.
> 
> 
> Thanks Boofy. Yeah I'm dated and a bit understated. Some think my book is as boring as an updated version of Earl Hamner's book Spencer's Mountain (you might better know as the TV series The Waltons), and others seeing what I'm obliquely saying think it's very good. Different strokes and all that
> ...



After reading your description here, I think a "handwritten script" font would fit the contents/feel of it better.  Go to dafont and put in the title and search under handwritten fonts ... you're bound to find one you like.


----------



## Pea (Mar 31, 2015)

I like it! One thing I would change however, is to have the title larger (and as others have suggested, perhaps in a different font) and to stretch it out much more like a header.

So that across the top you would have your title, and then have your name, smaller underneath on the right hand side. E.g:

Calan's Eden​ By L.G. Cullens​


----------



## LeeC (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks all 

I've been off beta reading and trying to master Gimp. Yeah, still playing around.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

I was just about to ask if you took that picture because it is really nice. It looks like a book cover, I don't know what your book is about but looking from the cover, maybe it's about a camping trip or something. It looks nice :]


----------



## denmark423 (Jun 24, 2015)

Noticed. Clouds should not have that very dark shadow. It is showing that it's not real shadows. Maybe publishers do service for book covers.


----------

